# Why Are Japanese Watches So Unpopular...



## RejZoR (May 11, 2010)

Wherever you get, Japanese watches are not favored at all. They all favor generic (for me personally) ETA movements and Swiss watches. Or brands from different countries using ETA movements. Or just brand names that use ETA movements.

Only thing that they have in common is the massive price. I find this a bit strange. Japan is also well known for quality, manufacturing precision and obsession for perfection. Seiko for example builds all movements them self.

I've selected Seiko just because of that. It's just a Seiko 5 with 7s26 caliber, but that was all i could afford for automatic movement and i like the looks of it anyway. And at least for me, it has some special feeling to know it's coming from Japan. Ok, ok, i know these cheaper models aren't actually build in japan and humans probably never touch them but still. Plus from what i read around, Seiko mechanisms are incredibly durable, even the budget models and can last for decades with minimal or no maintenance.

Any thoughts on this? Why are Swiss watches praised so much and Japanese aren't? There are many Seiko fans in general but whenever you mention Japanese watch, everyone go by uninterested...


----------



## AbingtonLad (Sep 8, 2008)

Interesting that you should post this in the 'Japanese Watches' forum... isn't that an indication that we're actually quite keen on them around here?! :lol:

Personally I've got Swiss and Japanese watches sitting in the same box. They don't fight and I love 'em all!

P.S. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I just dont understand it either :to_become_senile:


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

id say its 50 50 as popular as all the other brands .there are more people who have had a japanese watch in their lifetime than has had a swiss one i would imagine.

personally i love seiko citizen casio cant get enough of them .


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

RejZoR said:


> Wherever you get, Japanese watches are not favored at all.


What a load of rubbish

This must be a wind up


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Hmmmm. ETA = Swiss movement.

You lost me there bud.

Oh, Have you seen any of the Victorinox range? ETA and Valjoux movement SWISS watches for prices starting in the very low hundreds. (Â£200 or thereabouts).

Thats not the only affordable/budget brand of Swiss origin using Swiss movements, its just the first of many that popped into my head.

And again...posting in a defined Japanese section on a popular forum that 'Japanese watches are not favoured' isn't going to win you any awards for intelligence...

Not gonna win the award for the best first post ever, but a contender perhaps? 

Congrats on choosing one of the best value auto's on the market in the Seiko 5, but you make it sound like you've been priced out of the Swiss market and forced into Jap....cheap Swiss are there if you look.

Welcome by the way! 

P.S. Most Seiko's are never touched by humans?

Are you a robot dude??? :dontgetit:


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

mutley said:


> This must be a wind up


Nope, its an Auto - 7S26 cal.

Read the post ffs...


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

I like very much Vintage Seiko's & Orient's, excellent watches IMO !!

Martin


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

kevkojak said:


> mutley said:
> 
> 
> > This must be a wind up
> ...


 :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

RejZoR said:


> Wherever you get, Japanese watches are not favored at all.


Welcome to the Forum! But IMHO, to make such a statement, you have indeed led a sheltered life.


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

I think you'll find that, on the contrary, Japanese watches are much favoured both on this forum and out there in the Real World. :notworthy:


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

don't think they are roundly disliked; simply not seen as having the same prestige.

all about branding/price point perhaps. changing but perhaps not that much ...


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

In case anyone missed it, my post was laced with sarcasm :acute:


----------



## RejZoR (May 11, 2010)

kevkojak said:


> Hmmmm. ETA = Swiss movement.
> 
> You lost me there bud.
> 
> ...


You're not reading things right and not understanding them as well. Judging me by post count doesn't win you intellingence points either considering i've been on this forum like half a year ago, reading. I just haven't posted anything. Posting it in the japanese section kinda made sense considering i was asking about japanese watches.

Anyone who's into the watch stuff knows all manufacturers not just one.

The "not build in japan" and "never touched by humans" goes for the manufacturing process (obviously) if you haven't noticed. I highly doubt that a 110 EUR Seiko involves a human to build it opposed to Seikos made in japan, hand assembled and hand calibrated. Each and every piece. And with prices beyond 3k EUR.


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

I shall assume my humour was wasted on you sir. I really dont have my serious head on tonight and for that I apologise....

Really though, your post didn't translate well. I think we get the general idea, but I don't think it came across too well.

Everyone knows that Swiss watches tend to be better recieved than Japs. Completely unreasonable IMO, Seiko for one have been making watches since 1884 and have pretty much perfected the art. Did you know Tag Heuer recently bought a couple of movement designs from them? Shows what these 'Swiss' lot know eh?

Again, congrats on the Seiko 5 you bought.

Or did you??

As we say on the poker forum --- Pic's or it never happened!! :grin:

Sorry to Mutley too...only ar5ing about mate. :thumbsup:


----------



## Walnuts (Apr 20, 2010)

I know what the OP means, to general non WIS people swiss movements are the pinacle of watches. When I got my first real watch I was determined that it should be Swiss, I'm not sure why. I think swiss watches are often branded as luxury items, or at least that is how they are percieved even though their Japanese cousins are every bit their equal.

I know that years ago, Japanese things were not considered well built, people avoided Japanese cars, even motorbikes, they were considered cheap, I wonder if it has something to do with that? I know that cars, motorbikes and electronics have managed to overcome this sterotype, mostly down to the fact that they are (or were) relatively cheap whilst also being reliable and over time the public accepted them. The thing about watches though is, that while most people will have a couple of watches, one for work what we would call a beater, usually quartz and one good(read expensive at least relatively) watch that is all they will have. As I have already said, I think when (non wis) people decide they want to get themselves a good watch, they go Swiss, through a combination of snobbery and wanting to impress their friends etc.

Those of us who have many watches, and have many more pass through our hands know the quality of Japanese watches, personally I think Orient watches are very underrated (another company that makes their own in house movements)

edit: I'd just like to point out that I didn't see his sub heading of amongst collectors, this I would not agree with.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

They are unpopular because people know I don't have one. But I'll be getting a Seiko eventually. When that happens, the prices are going ape-sheat just like with Submariners and Commander Bond


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

jasonm said:


> In case anyone missed it, my post was laced with sarcasm :acute:


I missed it, I thought you were taking the p*ss 



kevkojak said:


> Sorry to Mutley too...only ar5ing about mate. :thumbsup:


No need mate, I thought it was funny, perhaps I should have used :rofl: in my reply instead of :clap:


----------



## RejZoR (May 11, 2010)

The reason i asked this here is because i was asking about automatic watches on some other forum and mentioned that i'm looking at Seiko's and how i admire fully mechanic watches, yet everyone there said that Japanese watches don't have any collector value. Now i'm not a collector, i bought the watch to wear it and wanted it to be 100% mechanic.

But i was astounded by that claim. I'm wearing it 24/7, i only take it off when i take shower or swim. I love the full stainless steel and the black looking dial that turns into blue under certain angles and light conditions. And the ticking that's not a typical quartz tik-tok but a faster more continuous ticking. And the clear back and and...

Anyway, it seems we have different standards. Here in Slovenia (where i'm from), we consider anything from Japan to be very high quality. Especially cars and electronic devices. It seems when it comes to watches, they tend to follow the purists that say that only Swiss watches are "the real deal".

Maybe it would be a good idea to post this in a more general section to get proper feedback i guess.

Will post my watch, but i have to photo it as i can't find any photo of it on the net...


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

In my opinion (Iâ€™m from England) Japanese brands are quite popular, many shops here sell them and many are bought. Iâ€™m wearing a Casio as I type this opinion, by the way.

Are you really asking if Japanese watches are as good as Swiss made watches?

If so Iâ€™ll give you my answer.

Any watch I like that keeps good time is good enough for me. I donâ€™t see a watch as a status symbol (I donâ€™t understand the principle of status for those not born to royalty) so I pick a watch that I find attractive and suits my style.

Iâ€™m sure I have a style, but neither you or I would guess I have. 

Some people buy watches that impress other people, I buy watches that suit me.


----------



## Orange25 (Dec 30, 2010)

I can understand where you're coming from when you say that Japanese watches are looked down on. In terms of prestige and price point, I suppose it's easy for some ill-informed people to be quite snobby about it.

The term 'Swiss watch' implies to a lot of people: quality, money, and prestige. Anything else, regardless of its quality, will seem like a cheap(er) imitation.

Personally, I quite like Seikos. I think the Seiko 5 (plain black dial) is a smart looking watch, and I would have no qualms over its quality or timekeeping.

If there is any negative attitude towards Japanese or non-Swiss watchmakers, then I think it's just another example of the power of branding and brand recognition. The same thing happens in the car industry, and in fashion/clothing.


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

Stan said:


> Any watch I like that keeps good time is good enough for me. I donâ€™t see a watch as a status symbol Some people buy watches that impress other people, I buy watches that suit me.


Amen, Stan. :thumbup:


----------



## RejZoR (May 11, 2010)

Orange25 said:


> If there is any negative attitude towards Japanese or non-Swiss watchmakers, then I think it's just another example of the power of *branding and brand recognition*. The same thing happens in the car industry, and in fashion/clothing.


Especially this part. Like 3/4 watch makers just design watch casing and stick their logo on it. And they all use identical ETA movements (or other "generic" movements designed by one company). I didn't exactly see any appeal on that. I mean for me it just feels different if you know that the entire watch was built by a single maker with all his knowledge and parts manufactured by them.

This was kinda more important for me, even more than prestige or the brand itself. And i never quite liked the "Armani" and similar brands that feel like they only stick a logo on it, yet they have no clue how to make a watch. They don't have any watch making history even though they might have appealing designs. I mean, that's like owning a Ferrari that has a Mercedes engine inside. It just isn't the same. My point of view on this


----------



## Phillionaire (Jan 23, 2010)

I'm a fan of all things Japanese, watches included. Enough people collect seiko's tho, let's see some more citizen collectors. I'm slowly growing my collection and think they're fantastic quality, vfm and styles. Less monsters, more promasters I say!


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

mutley said:


> kevkojak said:
> 
> 
> > mutley said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: good one.

I have quite a few watches from around the world,and i enjoy each and everyone of them,spread the love. :wub: :lol:


----------



## 86latour (Jun 3, 2010)

sam. said:


> mutley said:
> 
> 
> > kevkojak said:
> ...


There has been quite a few incomings for you recently Sam hasn't there ??!! I hate to think what number your collection has got to now

In all honesty, I used to turn my nose up at Jap watches and buy practically only Swiss, then I saw the light and started broadening my horizons. Since have bought American and Japanesse.

Recently got my first Seiko back from Paul - I bought it in the HFH auction and got Paul to give it a polish and replace the crystal - It is keeping incredible time, considering it cost me Â£30 and made in 1989!!!


----------



## watchking1 (Nov 14, 2007)

> When that happens, the prices are going ape-sheat just like with Submariners and Commander Bond


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

86latour said:


> sam. said:
> 
> 
> > mutley said:
> ...


Yes the postie certainly has been here a few times.

I've only got about 50,(40ish in ten months)some people on here have hundreds.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

RejZoR said:


> The reason i asked this here is because i was asking about automatic watches on some other forum and mentioned that i'm looking at Seiko's and how i admire fully mechanic watches, yet everyone there said that Japanese watches don't have any collector value. Now i'm not a collector, i bought the watch to wear it and wanted it to be 100% mechanic.
> 
> But i was astounded by that claim. ....


Those weren't "collectors" you were chatting up, but ignorant snobs.

I was actually a 100% Seiko owner until last year when I started buying some watches with ETA or ETA-clone movements (Shanghai 3L 7750-repro). I love the high beat rate of the O&W and Steinhart tickers I've got, but most all of my Seikos are now either collectibles (H558, worn by Schwarzenegger and Moore) or beauties (7A48 moonphase chrono), or a vintage early 80s 7009 (Seiko 5) model that Just Won't Quit. I've got a few others that are just darn good movements.

Vintage Seikos, Orients, Sea-Gulls aren't collectible? :bull*******:

I think the view that only Swiss watches are collectible is similar to those who insist that the only real dive watch is a Rolex or a Blancpain or an Omega. Completely ignoring other companies' innovations and advances in the dive watch market (Seiko, Orient, Tissot, many many more). Again, ignorance, or just healthy snobbery. I'd ignore it and follow your own WIS heart.

"Man invented time. Seiko perfected it." One instance in which marketing hype is relatively accurate.

Glad to see posting ... now post a pic!


----------



## 86latour (Jun 3, 2010)

It just so happens David thats what I just got, a 1989 7009. I love the simplicity of it.

Black dial, gold hands.


----------



## j4ckal (Jul 22, 2010)

I didn't realise they were unpopular amongst 'collectors', quite the contrary I thought ;-)

Maybe unpopular amongst some 'brand snobs' but not true watch enthusiasts who see each piece in it's own right for it's design, quality, history etc. irrespective of brand or country of origin.

I'm relatively new to this, but I've always lusted after the tags and omegas in shop windows without actually knowing anything about them at all.

I then first seriously started looking into watches around a year and a half ago during 5 months off work convalescing from a serious mountainbike injury. It's then I found this wonderful world of the wis and realised there's more to it than lusting after some ridiculously expensive (relatively speaking) piece in goldsmiths window (although there is nothing wrong with this and I still do it  )

My small humble 'collection' is all Japanese (seiko) as it stands and ranges from a sumo to a 33 year old UFO. Strangely enough I'm now considering my first Swiss piece, not because it's Swiss, just because I like it..

I think maybe the interest in the Japanese pieces for me stems from my interest in the older Japanese domestic market cars that I've enjoyed over the years, mk1/mk2 crx's, dc2 itr, r32 skyline etc etc, then again maybe it doesn't, I'm trying to justify it!

Anyway, to the OP, what a strange question to post in the 'Japanese forum'...?


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

I own 11 watches, 10 are Seiko


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2011)

Japanese watches are doubtless among the most popular in the world.

I think OP may have confused popularity with perceived status though...

If you're talking 'luxury item', then a Japanese watch may struggle to compete with a more expensive European rival, but then again that comparison makes about as much sense as comparing an affordable Nissan family saloon with a six-series BMW.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

^ What Om_Nom said... :thumbsup:


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

I heard on the Beeb last week that Michael Caine's usual car (he has a driver) is a "gray Lexus 300, darkened windows, but you wouldn't look twice at it." So I wouldn't use the car analogy too much. Some of the "luxury" marques from Japan rival other countries' equivalent models.

There are of course those (at least here in the states) who are die-hard BMW or Porsche fanatics, and won't consider a Japanese car on par, even when the performance numbers match or exceed. Now THAT is a good analogy to OP's question. There are those who sniff, "Acura NSX ... wannabe Ferrari, wouldn't drive it if you paid me."


----------



## j4ckal (Jul 22, 2010)

David Spalding said:


> There are of course those (at least here in the states) who are die-hard BMW or Porsche fanatics, and won't consider a Japanese car on par, even when the performance numbers match or exceed. Now THAT is a good analogy to OP's question. There are those who sniff, "Acura NSX ... wannabe Ferrari, wouldn't drive it if you paid me."


Ahh the NSX, one of my all time favourites... Wannabe Ferrari, no chance!


----------



## Orange25 (Dec 30, 2010)

j4ckal said:


> David Spalding said:
> 
> 
> > There are of course those (at least here in the states) who are die-hard BMW or Porsche fanatics, and won't consider a Japanese car on par, even when the performance numbers match or exceed. Now THAT is a good analogy to OP's question. There are those who sniff, "Acura NSX ... wannabe Ferrari, wouldn't drive it if you paid me."
> ...


I think they developed the chassis with input from Ayrton Senna. Used to have a poster of it in red on my bedroom wall. :thumbsup:


----------



## newwy (Jul 19, 2010)

I love all things Japanese. I have always driven Jap cars and used to collect old Toyota celicas. Had lots of them and quite a few Seiko watches...oh and I have always bought Panasonic TV's and cameras and stuff. Pioneer Hifi, Nissan cars, etc etc. Why?...Cos its always SO reliable stuff. I still have the first watch I ever got, a Seiko from the mid 1970's. Its an automatic and its been well and truely battered over the near 40 years. Never had it serviced...it just keeps going. Like one of my old Toyota Corollas, had it for 10 years and mistreated it (never serviced etc), 200.000 miles and still chugging away with the original exhaust (it was 16 years old by then)...can you tell me of any other car that had done 200,000 miles, was 16 years old and still had the original exhaust on it?

Japanese reliability is legend.


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

I love Seiko's & I've just bought a Casio too.


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 20, 2007)

I am with Andy. Love Seikos and just bought yet another Casio. I have a few swiss watches too.


----------



## RejZoR (May 11, 2010)

There is however one thing that's similar everywhere. Everyone mention Seiko calibers (mostly mechanical ones, automatic ones or hand winding) to be extremely durable with minimal or even no maintenance where Swiss counterparts are often mentioned as "fragile" and that they require regular maintenance to run well.


----------



## AaronM (Feb 2, 2011)

I understand your humor, but there is more than a grain of truth in your jest. I think this is because Japan really developed the inexpensive watch that was so economical it was disposable. By the time one model wore out or ceased to work, a newer watch with advanced features is available. It did not make sense to repair these watches. This is in contrast to the heritage of the Swiss watch which was costly to purchase and held dear as an heirloom. Of course these traditions have changed and today some Japanese watches rival the Swiss heirlooms while the Swiss have produced tons of disposable watches.

AaronM


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

I believe the Japanese adoption of Deming-style TQM resulted not only in low failure rate of new watches, but watches that proved reliable over time, even economical to maintain/repair, so that there are models by, e.g. Seiko, that are older than most of us and still running, as well as running accurately. This is a grand generalization, I know, but....

I would think some of the snobbery is that those Asian watches are considered "disposable." Collectors who amass collections of "disposable" ephemera aren't necessarily considered collectors of valuable goods. E.g. old Corgi toys. :think:


----------



## JMA (Feb 21, 2011)

normdiaz said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> > Any watch I like that keeps good time is good enough for me. I donâ€™t see a watch as a status symbol Some people buy watches that impress other people, I buy watches that suit me.
> ...





Parabola said:


> I own 11 watches, 10 are Seiko


I only own 3 watches........2 are Seiko......1 is an Accurist.. :blush: (A leaving present from work..) :thumbsup:

One of the Seikos is a Dive watch (7548-700B)..circa early 1980's......the only thing I've had done is change the batteries and straps...it keeps 'spot on' time to a second between battery changes....erm every 5 years or so....oh yeh....its spent over 500 hours underwater....

The other is a shameless copy of a Rolex.....also keeps superb time.....all I do is get the batteries changed......

In fairness....the Accurist has had a hard life....it has lived on my arm for over 20 years...every day at work....I have had the batteries changed and changed the strap/bracelet a couple of times..... its scratched to hell, but, it keeps superb time... :shocking:


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2011)

JMA said:


> normdiaz said:
> 
> 
> > Stan said:
> ...


Nowt wrong with Accurist, many have Miyota movements.

If some people don't think Jap watches are collectable they should look at the prices some 60's and 70's Seikos, Orients and Citizens fetch!


----------



## Nik (Aug 25, 2010)

i agree with the OP, i think its just because they make cheaper watches and are not seen as presitge. I mean the new seiko spring drives is a fantastic movement but if you worn one (not that this might matter to you) but the average person would just think its a Â£100 seiko. Whilst the cheapest breitling will set you back a grand, again not really a good think but its just how perceptions are. Especially in the UK i cant ever remember seeing a jeweller in town with a fancy seiko / citizen stand comparted to the efforts put into breitling, tag, omega etc


----------



## Uncle Alec (Feb 14, 2011)

I'm new to this watch lark. I signed up because I wanted a 'good' watch ( I bought a Speedmaster by the way) but quickly became aware that the watch on my wrist at the time - a Seiko 5 - was more highly regarded than I at first thought. That pleased me, because I do like it, it was a bargain whatever the reason for purchasing it, and the info I have gleaned as a forum member has made me happier with its authenticity (believe it or not I thought it might have been a fake Seiko 5!).

I also quickly became aware that some Omega watches in my possession are not as well-regarded as I thought they would be.

I then started looking at just about everything that cropped up on here and 'in another place' and am staggered at the vast scope that watch collecting encompasses.

I liken it to a multi-make classic car club; everyone has their particular niche, but each and all are admired to some extent. Not quite sure where that leaves my Noddy alarm clock.

A good learning curve. I like learning curves.


----------



## Top Cat (Feb 24, 2011)

Japan in general are making less cheap things and more high end things so 'brand Japan' is gaining value so their watches will also gain more respect.


----------



## YouCantHaveTooManyWatches (Nov 28, 2010)

Would it be at least partly true to say that the Japanes are bit like the Scots with their Whisky - they keep all the best stuff for themselves?

Certainly it wasn't until I joined forums such as this and started reading about watches that I learnt that makes such as Seiko and Citizen are actually very highly regarded by those watch enthusiasts who are really in the know - so I now find myself correcting friends when they "Oh, it's just a Seiko" or "Oh it's just a Citizen"!


----------



## AaronM (Feb 2, 2011)

I just purchased a Casio Men's WVM120J-1 Solar Atomic Resin Strap Watch from Amazon.com. It was $39.99 with free shipping. What a bargin for a solar, radio controlled time keeper. I just could not pass up that package of technology for that price. I don't intend to wear this watch as it is not my style. However, it will become a standard by which I adjust all my other far more expensive timekeepers. :man_in_love:

IMHO lots of people judge quality by price. The engineering effort to produce the WVM120J-1 was probably enormous compared to the Swiss efforts to tweek their watch movements. We luck out because of economies of scale, modern automated factories and modern materials that the price is so low.

AaronM


----------



## Andy the Squirrel (Aug 16, 2009)

Swiss make better mechanical movements. That is all!


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

Andy the Squirrel said:


> Swiss make better mechanical movements. That is all!


Oh REally


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Andy the Squirrel said:


> Swiss make better mechanical movements. That is all!


are you sure?

because i think that seiko's spring drive 9R86 and 9R66 are pretty good


----------



## Andy the Squirrel (Aug 16, 2009)

mrteatime said:


> Andy the Squirrel said:
> 
> 
> > Swiss make better mechanical movements. That is all!
> ...


Sure, if money is no object, but for watches <Â£500, you generally get a better movement in a Swiss mechanical watch than a Japanese one in my opinion. Seiko's 7S26 (and hacking variants) vs ETA 2824-2, ETA wins every time.


----------



## gravedodger (Feb 15, 2004)

Andy the Squirrel said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > Andy the Squirrel said:
> ...


A better comparison at less than Â£500 would be the Seiko 6R15b v's ETA 2824-2 and the ETA certainly wouldn't win every time, the 6R15 is a fantastic movement, mine ran at +1 per week out of the box


----------



## Andy the Squirrel (Aug 16, 2009)

gravedodger said:


> Andy the Squirrel said:
> 
> 
> > mrteatime said:
> ...


I had a watch with Seiko 6R15, I didn't think the movement was much different than 7S26 other than than hand winding and hacking capability. It is a simpler movement than ETA 2824. The beat rate is lower and the date takes some time to flick over. The date flicks over at the bang of midnight on the ETA 2824.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

personally, i think that the ETA 2824 is a seriously over-rated piece of kit........and dont think its the be all and end all of watch movts....there ok, but lets face facts here.....there made in china and assembled in switzerland.......at least with the seikos its pretty easy to work out if there from japan, korean or chinese.......

....the fact that the ETA won't tell you where they source the parts from says it all really.....


----------



## Andy the Squirrel (Aug 16, 2009)

mrteatime said:


> personally, i think that the ETA 2824 is a seriously over-rated piece of kit........and dont think its the be all and end all of watch movts....there ok, but lets face facts here.....there made in china and assembled in switzerland.......at least with the seikos its pretty easy to work out if there from japan, korean or chinese.......
> 
> ....the fact that the ETA won't tell you where they source the parts from says it all really.....


I'm not really bothered about where they are made, they might as well all be made in China. I still think they are better movements than similarly priced competition.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Andy the Squirrel said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > personally, i think that the ETA 2824 is a seriously over-rated piece of kit........and dont think its the be all and end all of watch movts....there ok, but lets face facts here.....there made in china and assembled in switzerland.......at least with the seikos its pretty easy to work out if there from japan, korean or chinese.......
> ...


but you would be wrong









fair point...we all have our opinions about things, and mine would be that i find that the seikos are not as well engineered as the swiss.....there simpler for a start, and are more robust then there swiss counterparts....however, most Swiss ETA's will have further ebauche and use the 2824 just as a base movt....


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2011)

Seems crazy to care about accuracy with a mechanical watch. If you care about accuracy, buy quartz. It's always going to be more accurate.

Mechanical watches are basically atavistic symptoms of people's failure to embrace progress.

p.s.


----------



## aesmith (Aug 7, 2009)

mrteatime said:


> Andy the Squirrel said:
> 
> 
> > Swiss make better mechanical movements. That is all!
> ...


Do you count Spring Drive as mechanical? I'd count it as electronic.


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

AaronM said:


> I just purchased a Casio Men's WVM120J-1 Solar Atomic Resin Strap Watch from Amazon.com. It was $39.99 with free shipping. What a bargin for a solar, radio controlled time keeper. I just could not pass up that package of technology for that price. I don't intend to wear this watch as it is not my style. However, it will become a standard by which I adjust all my other far more expensive timekeepers.
> 
> AaronM


I got a WV120J-1 for my son, so I got to "play" with it while I tested it and got it charged up prior to shipping. Was impressed, and it seems to be slimmer than most Casios which IMHO are rather "chunky". (Don't need one to set my clocks/watches though; my Oregon Scientic atomic desk clock serves that function.)


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

aesmith said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > Andy the Squirrel said:
> ...


take your point.......


----------

